# front slot graphite imac will not start



## snevets (Jul 8, 2005)

imac was behaving as if FBT was malfunctioning. On startup would boot to desktop and then turn itself off completely and wouldn't restart. After a few minutes rest, pressing startup button and same senario would repeat. Replaced FBT. Will not start. I know, some dummy doing the work. Question: is imac now a boat anchor or is there a reasonable troubleshooting protocol. I have never liked the turn on button which failed and was repaired by Apple shortly after purchase. Now pressing startup button has same result with computer plugged in as when unplugged. No button lights, nothing. Advise. Larry


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

snevets said:


> imac was behaving as if FBT was malfunctioning. On startup would boot to desktop and then turn itself off completely and wouldn't restart. After a few minutes rest, pressing startup button and same senario would repeat. Replaced FBT. Will not start. I know, some dummy doing the work. Question: is imac now a boat anchor or is there a reasonable troubleshooting protocol. I have never liked the turn on button which failed and was repaired by Apple shortly after purchase. Now pressing startup button has same result with computer plugged in as when unplugged. No button lights, nothing. Advise. Larry


What's FBT??? I've never heard of that acronym.

But I do have to say, even if it's not a boat anchor, it sounds like some repairs are in the works and is it worth the money? Look into a Mini and just replace it all.

John


----------



## snevets (Jul 8, 2005)

Nytemagik said:


> What's FBT??? I've never heard of that acronym.
> 
> But I do have to say, even if it's not a boat anchor, it sounds like some repairs are in the works and is it worth the money? Look into a Mini and just replace it all.
> 
> John


FBT is flyback transformer. Larry


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

ok, that I know what it is.

Thanks

Get an estimate on what is wrong from a Apple service center and then decide if it's worth fixing or moving on.

John


----------

